
What Happened to Alan Dershowitz? - smacktoward
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/05/11/alan-dershowitz-donald-trump-what-happened-218359
======
mc32
Deshowitz basically is a legal nerd who fails to let political ideology cloud
his legal judgement. People are upset he isn’t toeing an imagined party line.

Sometimes I think republicans tolerate dissent a little more gracefully
amongst themselves than many dems, ironically, given dems present themselves
as the party of tolerance.

~~~
Aloha
The law is the law - and what is right under the eyes of the law does not
change because of the politics of the hour.

Every change Obama did under the guise of executive power will come back to
haunt the Democrats, and every change Trump does under the guise of executive
power will haunt the Republicans in 2-6 years - there is an old adage in
politics - "Never give yourself more power than you want your political
opponents to have.", which I feel is very germane here.

------
rw2
From reddit, which is a very left leaning site, the amount of hatred and
distortion of logic is insane. On one thread, a redditor proudly proclaimed
that he distanced himself from relative who are "nice people overall" because
they support Trump. Media articles & podcasts have so exaggerated Trump's
perceived threat that some people literally think he's an American hitler. I
feel the truth is more that he has a brash and selfish personality and he does
not care about the opinion of the 1/2 of the country that didn't elect him.

~~~
Aloha
My left leaning friends are pretty sure Trump is the devil, my right leaning
friends think he's the best President ever.

I'm sitting in the middle going "What the hell are these people smoking?" From
my perspective he's largely a do-nothing President so far - and mostly, what
changes he's tried to wrought have been so ham-handed as to be virtually
useless.

------
dionian
What happened to all the people Dershowitz is criticizing? Why does Dershowitz
need to agree with the mainstream Left?

------
martin1975
He got red-pilled after having been blue pilled for a while. I guess he's
purple now.

------
insickness
> But is Dershowitz really a turncoat?

The question of what 'happened' to Dershowitz answers itself: the left
considers him a traitor if he dares agree with Trump on anything, no matter
whether Trump has legal standing or not.

------
m52go
He's simply expressing views contrary to his peers, which seems unbelievable
to liberals because liberals don't seem to allow that anymore.

~~~
cptskippy
I wish we'd stop calling Democrats liberal and Republicans conservative.
They're not, they haven't been for a while. Neither party represents either of
those things anymore. You might even argue that they never did.

